# Blue Eyed Python Morphs?



## Yellowtail (Nov 15, 2018)

Here's a challenge to all you morph breeders, how good would a blue eyed albino python look.
Maybe you can mate a python with a blue eyed white cockatoo?


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Nov 15, 2018)

Yellowtail said:


> Here's a challenge to all you morph breeders, how good would a blue eyed albino python look.
> Maybe you can mate a python with a blue eyed white cockatoo?
> View attachment 325592


It's been done already with turtles.


----------



## Mick666 (Nov 15, 2018)

my python to cockatoo pairing was a disaster, but the hypo bredli jags have pretty eyes, more of a silver than blue, but still pretty.


----------



## Bl69aze (Nov 15, 2018)

arent blue eyed animals called leucistics? unfortunately its a lethal gene in carpet pythons


----------



## Yellowtail (Nov 15, 2018)

Don't all jags have silver eyes?
Leucistics can have black or blue eyes


----------



## Mick666 (Nov 15, 2018)

Yellowtail said:


> Don't all jags have silver eyes?


I'm not sure, the Bredli mum had silver eyes too.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Nov 15, 2018)

Here ya go @Yellowtail A blue-eyed leucistic ball python named Yukon.


----------



## Sdaji (Nov 15, 2018)

Bl69aze said:


> arent blue eyed animals called leucistics? unfortunately its a lethal gene in carpet pythons



Some blue-eyed animals are leucistics, but most aren't. Some leucistics have blue eyes, but most don't.

There are plenty of reptiles including pythons and other snakes with blue eyes. Most aren't leucistic.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Nov 15, 2018)




----------

